# Sign out?



## Kytess (Jan 19, 2002)

Maybe it's just hidden in plain sight, but I don't see a "logout" button anywhere.  How do I change between my names?

Who would've thought the boards would take a level of shadowdancer...


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 19, 2002)

On the forum home page ("EN World Messageboards") below all the forum descriptions and to the right, you'll find a log out link.

Alternatively click on this: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/member.php?s=&action=logout


----------



## Kytess (Jan 19, 2002)

Edit: All better now.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 20, 2002)

On a related note is it possible to have the 'Log Out' button / Login boxes appear on the forum pages themselves?  I know this might encourage the Kwalsih Legion even more (and we know we don't want that  ) but it would make it easier for multi-users on one computer to quickly switch between accounts.

If it actually puts a strain on the server (ie uses up more memory or whatever) then don't worry about it.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Andrea Mayfair (Jan 20, 2002)

*Not thread-related*

I really like your quote!!


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 20, 2002)

Sorry for going off the topic, but gosh, it is really distracting when several people use the same avatar. I don't even look at the name, anymore, just at the picture, so when I saw your avatar, Andrea, I just assumed you were Lady Diamond since you share the same avatar. 

I doubt anybody would wish to share my avatar, though.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Left-handed Hummingbird said:
			
		

> *Sorry for going off the topic, but gosh, it is really distracting when several people use the same avatar. I don't even look at the name, anymore, just at the picture, so when I saw your avatar, Andrea, I just assumed you were Lady Diamond since you share the same avatar.
> 
> I doubt anybody would wish to share my avatar, though.  *




This is why everyone should use custom avatars. No confusion. And I'm guilty of this too... I thought she was Lady Diamond at first, until I looked at the actual name .


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 20, 2002)

Kytess said:
			
		

> *Maybe it's just hidden in plain sight, but I don't see a "logout" button anywhere.  How do I change between my names?
> 
> Who would've thought the boards would take a level of shadowdancer... *





When I reread the thread, I remembered someone on the boards a long time ago discussing a Terrasque Shadowdancer hiding in plain sight, giggling as the adventurers stood completely dumbfounded as to where the heck the creature had disappeared to.


----------



## Andrea Mayfair (Jan 31, 2002)

BWAAAHA!!   

All right,I´ll change my avatar *sniff*

Er.....well,I think I´d better  ask someone to change my avatar.



Andrea


----------

